# This is how to squat like a man...RAW



## heavydeads83 (Mar 24, 2013)

footage of Eric Lilliebridge from that backyard meet at supertraining.  this guys explosiveness amazes me.  he's fun to watch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA_iddEvi58


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 24, 2013)

That guys is built and strong as hell.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome total.  Dudes def double doseing the cell-tech.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 24, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Awesome total.  Dudes def double doseing the cell-tech.



haha for sure


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm curious to see how Stan does today.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 24, 2013)

here you go...


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice find HD


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 24, 2013)

That guy is a fkin monster... Solid build and real good form.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2013)

Beast coming out of the hole. Dude was going to toss that bar through the roof.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 24, 2013)

Damn it this meet is less than 20 mins from my house and i missed it.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I'm curious to see how Stan does today.



where is rhino today?


----------



## Jada (Mar 25, 2013)

Damn he is a beast!!!!! Strong as fk, I was worried on the last squat I thought he was going to have problems.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 25, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> where is rhino today?




Theres at meet at ST today.  Stan did 865.  New raw record for 275.  A long ways from his 903 goal but bad ass none the less.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 25, 2013)

I know Efferding is the man.  I just love the explosiveness Lilliebridge has out of the hole.  shit's crazy brother.


----------

